# tom tom go 700/10



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone have tom tom go 700/710?. I am thinking about buying one.How much should I expect to pay for one? Can it be updated? Can I download Aires,POI's etc? Is it difficult/easy to download stuff. I would appreciate any information on this product,thanks in advance,seamus.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As I understand it, for basic SatNav purposes ie giving you a route and guiding you to your destination, there's little difference between the 700 and the 710. (Same maps etc)
As there's quote a few deals around for the 700 my advice would be to stick to that and save yourself upwards of £200.
As for the 710's use with Blutooth/phones andf all that- then I'm not sure of the difference.


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought a 700 two weeks ago for £349 at Halfords. Very pleased with it and have downloaded the Aire de Service list to it. I also have the DVD based system in the car and this beats it hands down. The 710 does have a slighter bigger screen. The other features I believe it as is is states the name of the road to turn down and not just turn left, plus supports all TomTom plus services. I think I saw one on Maplins at £399, but could be wrong.

Guy


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*TomTom 700*

Hello PaddyWhack

I have the 700 and have used it in the UK, France and Spain with very little problems. Last year it did try to take me down the A28 in France but it had not opened. it does go down to street level. One problem with it is you can't describe what size vehicle you are. But apart from that I would suggest it is a good buy. Hope this helps


----------



## 98372 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Seamus,

I bought a go 700 last month out of necessity. £333 inc guaranteed next day am delivery. I was scouring Germany to buy a van. It was great and it saved the temptation to map read and drive. On the 2nd trip to Germany to pick up the van, it saved arguments with the missus (who struggles when we are driving downwards on the map!) So it was well worth it.

Occaisonally it takes you a strange route but generally it is ok.
My main gripe is the screen size and the difficulty in seeing what is ahead on the map. If you zoom out you lose detail. And if you touch the main part of the screen while navigating it goes to a menu. You need small fingers to touch the zoom points on the screen.
But I suppose all the systems suffer the same screen size problems.

On a positive point my colleague bought an original tomtom about 2 years ago and has upgraded software and maps to the same as mine (but only for uk maps). Only the bluetooth doesn't work as he doesn't have the hardware for it.

Handsfree phoning via bluetooth works well, but an external microphone would be better.

Finally, I occasionally lose the satellites due to the overcab bed. Then the map turns upside down and goes crazy just as my navigation instincts are starting to go dormant. I'm thinking about an external GPS antenna.

If you are not in a hurry, I would wait for the bigger screen which I believe is on the 710.

Can't say about other manufacturers, but I think it has been value for money.

Rodders


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my enquiry,I am edging towards the 710,problem is they do not seem to be available anywhere in deepest Scotland! Anyone suggest a way I can get my grubby hands on one quickly?Raindancer,I am a bit worried about tt 700 losing the satelite,(I also have an 840),is it a BIG problem,or is it something I could put up with? regards seamus.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

IMHO you would be silly to part with the extra @£200 just so the tom tom plays MP3s, does your MH have a stereo? :wink: Knowing that the new range was due immanently I scoured on-line last week and got the Go 700 for £305 inc £6 delivery from Dixons this included an extra online discount obtained by typing ONLINE20 in the promo box in the checkout screen. Try it, I thought it was a con but I got £20 off!! 

The gps does lose signal but very infrequently and the bluetooth is great I have used an ericsson mic. to boost my voice pickup, extra voices POI and the likes are so easy to install thanks to the people who put them on the download section for us.

don't mean to offend 8)


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

No problems Sagedog,I am happy to get any information I can,I had the hots for the 710,but now I am not too sure,now looking at the navman icn 530,this seems to compare well with the 710,I have a dayton 550 in the van at present,discs are badly needing upgraded,does not recognise new roads,what size of screen does your 700 have?regards,seamus.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Will check screen size when get home, as a point of reference my 700 came with a pamflett? and password re new maps being rolled out in Sept time. I rang and spoke to Tom Tom and they said that I had to register with them(already done) and the email would follow informing me of the availability them just drag and drop files.

I had a Garmin unit, brilliant on the hillside but limited in road use. :?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys. I bought the 700 today from Curry's, £299.99, they had the 510 in but not the 710 and didn't know when they would have them.
Haven't installed it yet but stand by for all the questions :lol: :lol:
Cheers Sid


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Keep us all posted SidT,I am going to buy one soon,it is between a tt go 700 and a navman 530,I know absolutely nothing about them,I am sure to get it wrong,regards,seamus.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

I also bought a TT 700 from Currys for £300 about 4 weeks ago. I had to put "Currys 25" in their partnership promotion box to get £25 off their published web price. A very good deal. A great little machine, we took it to Brittany over Easter - got us exactly where we wanted to go.

Delivered by post very fast.

No problem picking up satellites despite the overcab. Would recommend it - a good deal!

Kevin


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin. Don't you think the "quick start guide" is a waste of time. It tells you what to do but doesn't say how. I was trying to use it like a computer, trying to find the enter button but you don't need one.
I havent had a look at the CD yet. ( might be a good idea)
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can I suggest anyone who has any technical (or other) questions about TOMTOM should go on to 
http://www.expansys.com/forum.asp?code=TOMTOMGO
The people on this website forum are brilliantly helpful

However-the big message I get from the above forum is that whilst TOMTOM GO is a great piece of kit, the after- sales service, and the response you get from the company if things go wrong is absolutely awful!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. rapidly running out of time and still have a lot to do before next Tuesday.
Advice please. what do you suggest I download and from where? I will be touring France and Germany using aires and campsites. do you just connect TT to a USB port on the computer and drag & drop
Last question (for now) what do you input for your destination in Europe, do they use a form of postcode or do you just put a street name in?
TIA Sid


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Sid - The quick start guide not a lot of use! Just plug it in and go - it is quite intuitive so the best way to learn is just to use it. Street names and town names are the main input fields for France at least.

Kevin


----------

